# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم پزشکی کرج

## moazami

سلام 
بعضیا میگن دانشگاه کرج امکانات نداره و کلی دانشگاه خوبی نیست. کسی در این باره اطلاعاتی داره ؟این گفته ها درسته؟

----------


## _Fateme_

ببین خوب دانشگاه خیلی نوپاییه
چون تازه ساخته شده کوچیکم هست استاداشم خیلی خفن نیستن من خودم کرجم ولی کرجو گذاشتم انتخابای آخر 
داروش عظیمیس
دندان گلشهر 
پزشکی و پیرام باغستان 
ولی اصولا کسایی که میان میگن خیلی جالب نیست و اینا

----------


## moazami

> ببین خوب دانشگاه خیلی نوپاییه
> چون تازه ساخته شده کوچیکم هست استاداشم خیلی خفن نیستن من خودم کرجم ولی کرجو گذاشتم انتخابای آخر 
> داروش عظیمیس
> دندان گلشهر 
> پزشکی و پیرام باغستان 
> ولی اصولا کسایی که میان میگن خیلی جالب نیست و اینا


واقعا؟
من رتبم 637 شده هشتگردیم. اولیت 4 کرجو زدم. اگه ایران نگیره احتمال زیاد کرج بیفتم. شما به نظرتون کجا رو جلوتر از کرج بزارم؟

----------


## _Fateme_

> واقعا؟
> من رتبم 637 شده هشتگردیم. اولیت 4 کرجو زدم. اگه ایران نگیره احتمال زیاد کرج بیفتم. شما به نظرتون کجا رو جلوتر از کرج بزارم؟


ببین من نمیدونم ولی انشالله ایران بگیره 
خود من که حاضرم برم شهرستان ولی کرج نه 
البته خیلیم دانشگاه بدی نیستااااا ولی فک نکنم اینجا دانشجوی البرز باشه تا کاملا نظرشو بگه ولی دوست من پارسال با ۱۰۷۶ پردیسشو قبول شد

----------


## _Fateme_

ولی انتخاب رشتت خیلی خوبه چون بومی گزینه خوب اگه ایران نشه کرج برات بهتره 
رتبتم که خیلی خوبه 
انشالله موفق باشی

----------


## moazami

> ولی انتخاب رشتت خیلی خوبه چون بومی گزینه خوب اگه ایران نشه کرج برات بهتره 
> رتبتم که خیلی خوبه 
> انشالله موفق باشی


مرسی از راهنماییات. 
انشالله همیشه موفق باشی

----------

